# Music



## Cryozombie (Aug 4, 2003)

So, we have a forum full of varied people, varied arts, cultures, and varied ages,

Im curious to know what types of music do everyone listen to???  Genre? Artists? 

Are you a Marley Fan?  A Parrothead? Goth? Into Brittney Spears (Not that way you pervs)...


----------



## Shodan (Aug 4, 2003)

Well- I like a lot of different musicians, but I am NOT drawn to opera, country or rap for the most part.

  My favorite all time group is U2.  I also enjoy Peter Gabriel, Pink Floyd, Sting, Depeche Mode, Enya, Enigma, Jars of Clay, Newsboys, Steven Curtis Chapman, Michael W. Smith, I could go on and on and on, but those are some of my favorites.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## OULobo (Aug 4, 2003)

Easier to define what I don't like or what I listen to in which situations. I just can't get into citar (Indian) music, sceaming pointless string bashing (death metal), or most show tunes. Just about everything else can find a home on my stereo at some time or another. . . . .and I love Brittney, but I do mean in that way. :EG:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2003)

I just can't get enough of that hard core techno. LOA, Revco, NIN.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 4, 2003)

I listen to R&B and Hip Hop. And technically Im a lot younger then Britney so Im allowed to be into her *That * way


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

I listen to most anything. 70's, hip hop, some rap, and I like Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I just can't get enough of that hard core techno. LOA, Revco, NIN. *



Dude!  Revco and NIN are NOT TECHNO!!!!  

As a Rivethead, I can assure you both of those, (although I could argue that NIN moved beyond it) are both INDUSTRIAL Bands.  Love REVCO BTW, and I have seen Lords in concert a couple times, tho I could take em or leave em.  Sounds like you have good taste in music tho....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Dude!  Revco and NIN are NOT TECHNO!!!!
> 
> As a Rivethead, I can assure you both of those, (although I could argue that NIN moved beyond it) are both INDUSTRIAL Bands.  Love REVCO BTW, and I have seen Lords in concert a couple times, tho I could take em or leave em.  Sounds like you have good taste in music tho....  *


Sorry, I think its called electronica or somthing but techno is what I call all that stuff. Do you like KMFDM?


----------



## Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

Bassically anything hard or heavy rock and lately finding myself listening to oldies  (70's rock) But nothing while i am training ....


----------



## redfang (Aug 4, 2003)

I like a variety...but I must admit I spent the summers of 1986-1995 on Dead tour.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 4, 2003)

80s!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 4, 2003)

Mostly 80's metal, and bands that held true to the concept.
Running Wild, Helloween, Gamma Ray, Hammerfall, Blind Guardian,, King Diamond.

New-Age: 
Enya, David Arkenstone, Yanni.

Certain composers:
Joe Hisaishi, Hans Zimmer, Klaus Badelt 

Filkers:
Heather Alexander, Leslie Fish, Joe Bethancourt, Bob Kanefsky

Also, John Valby. 


Currently listening to the "Pirates of the Caribbean" soundtrack...very martial sound.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2003)

I hate King Diamond with a purple passion! please choose another favoirite. I think Queensreich is for King Diamond fans that are bored with that whole worshipping the devil thing; however, opera metal is the devil.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 4, 2003)

Queensryche....ahh yes....

I own originals of Operation Mindcrime.  CD, Vinyl and Cassete.  Also, vhs and dvd versions of Operation LiveCrime. 

Also, add in Manowar. 

For the 'operetic' fans, Blind Guardian, Rhapsody and Lucia Turelle (sp).  All do some incredible orchestretic stuff with a fantasy feeling.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the list of bands I should avoid.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey Kaith, "Other bands play, Man-o-War kills!" The greatest metal band ever. "Providence brought us the crown and the ring, covered with blood and our pride!" :knight: :viking1:

Hey touchodeath, have you ever heard the KMFDM remixes of White Zombie, "Thunder Kiss" and "Black Sunshine". The only album I ever bought of theirs was "Juke. . . " How 'bout a little Aphix Twin?

Here's a question, what is everyone's guilty pleasure music? Although I sometimes have a hard admitting it I love DMB/David Grey/John Mayer. 

:uhoh:


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 5, 2003)

I like Enya, Yanni, DC Talk, Newsboys, Micheal W. Smith, movie sound tracks (example-The Lord of the Rings), No Doubt, Def Lepard, and Aerosmith.  I'm sure I'm probably missing a few but I can't think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Robyn


----------



## Shodan (Aug 5, 2003)

Ah yes!!  Thanks!!  How could I have forgotten DC Talk and Newsboys?!!  Silly me.......also Geoff Moore, Journey,  Abba (guilty pleasure)..........and on and on and on................Can't forget the great 70's and 80's music of my youth either!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> * Do you like KMFDM? *



KMFDM Rules... 

Here's my list o' some favoirites in no particular order:

Sisters of Mercy
KMFDM
Apoptygma Berzerk
VnV Nation
Ministry
TKK
Sex Pistols
Revco
PTP
Ramones
TSOL
Psykosonik
Rammstein

And My Guilty Pleasure is:

WEIRD AL 

Kaith:  I didnt know anyone else LISTENED to Helloween!  That rocks...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 5, 2003)

German metals on my favs list.   The Swedish and Danish are close seconds.

Course, I'll also happily listen to Maiden, Priest and a few others.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Hey Kaith, "Other bands play, Man-o-War kills!" The greatest metal band ever. "Providence brought us the crown and the ring, covered with blood and our pride!" :knight: :viking1:
> 
> Hey touchodeath, have you ever heard the KMFDM remixes of White Zombie, "Thunder Kiss" and "Black Sunshine". The only album I ever bought of theirs was "Juke. . . " How 'bout a little Aphix Twin?
> ...


I do worship, the goddess, Kate Bush.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *KMFDM Rules...
> 
> Here's my list o' some favoirites in no particular order:
> ...


I therefore recomend that you check out that "Black Box" compilation from the waxtrax lable. A few other guilty pleasures of mine are Bow wow wow and Wendy and Lisa.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 5, 2003)

jazz, big band, classical!


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I therefore recomend that you check out that "Black Box" compilation from the waxtrax lable. A few other guilty pleasures of mine are Bow wow wow and Wendy and Lisa. *



Heh heh.  Dude, Wax Trax was a Chicago Label... in my youth we used to HANG OUT 
there!   The black box RULES, I have the original steel box in fishnet version with all the goodies, and the extra tracks on cassette jumbled up at the bottom!  I also have (if you havnt seen em) the Two VHS Black Box tapes that have the videos that go along with that set... 

I miss Wax Trax, but Metropolis seems to have done a good job filling their void...  Too bad THEY are not in Chi-town.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> Sisters of Mercy
> KMFDM
> ...


The Fair Sex!!
oh... and The Electric Hellfire Club RHOCKS too!!! :ultracool:

there are too many to name. i dont know how you can even try




> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I therefore recomend that you check out that "Black Box" compilation from the waxtrax lable. *


\m/-_-\m/ 
i just jacked that off soulseek and burned it. excellent!!!
if either of you have soulseek and are interested in DL'ing files from me, my login is the same on there as well. just message me once you add me to your list and i will add you to mine and let you have premium upload ability.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *The Fair Sex!!
> oh... and The Electric Hellfire Club *



While I like Electric Hellfire Club's music, I can speak from personal experiance, they are RichardHeads.



> _
> \m/-_-\m/
> i just jacked that off soulseek and burned it. excellent!!!
> if either of you have soulseek and are interested in DL'ing files from me, my login is the same on there as well. just message me once you add me to your list and i will add you to mine and let you have premium upload ability. [/B]_


_ 

I dont fileshare.  Id rather have unprotected sex with a vegas callgirl cuz it won't put my data at risk...   Now if you have a nice safe FTP client set up..._


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 6, 2003)

richardhead? should i ask?
please refrain from negative comment. however i dont know them personally, do you?

ftp, lmao.

hehehe. thats funny

i have tried that ftp thing 10001 times and i can never get it to work. tsk tsk on me. i just dont keep up with computer technology like i should.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah those guys from the electric hellfire club are real jerks!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't care what anybody says "Where Violence Is Golden" is such an awesome song that those guys can't all be bad. Heck "Burn Baby Burn" should be played at weddings. I wasn't impressed with "Kiss The Goat" though I actualy felt icky at one point. Another band you should all check out is Pig Face. It features Lydia Lunch of My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult fame, A bunch of guys from REVCO, and one hell of a drummer from a famous Metal band I cant remember right now.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *Yeah those guys from the electric hellfire club are real jerks!!! *


Do tell>


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *Yeah those guys from the electric hellfire club are real jerks!!! *



yeah... hmmm. i think i heard that too.


i think that Wilhelm Curse guy is kinda hot anyway.


:roflmao:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Do tell> *



Ok here's the story...

There is a small club in the Chicago Burbs my friend was a DJ there and I know the owner... Electric Hellfire Club were playing there Courtesy of Micha from Cruciform Injection... (anyhow thats a whole other story) and they showed up... The first thing they did was start bithcing about what a hole in the wall this place was etc etc... ok, whatever... its not a major venue...  So we were hanging out before the place opened and one of the guys from EHC was freakin out about the bottled water or somthing... My friend the DJ sent his girlfriend out back to get a new case of water, or take a new case to the bus or whatever it was... I went out back to help her, and the other guys who were with the band were harrassing her...  and in the end they wound up claiming they all had a gangbang with her on the bus...

Whatever... like I said Richardheads.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Ok here's the story...
> 
> There is a small club in the Chicago Burbs my friend was a DJ there and I know the owner... Electric Hellfire Club were playing there Courtesy of Micha from Cruciform Injection... (anyhow thats a whole other story) and they showed up... The first thing they did was start bithcing about what a hole in the wall this place was etc etc... ok, whatever... its not a major venue...  So we were hanging out before the place opened and one of the guys from EHC was freakin out about the bottled water or somthing... My friend the DJ sent his girlfriend out back to get a new case of water, or take a new case to the bus or whatever it was... I went out back to help her, and the other guys who were with the band were harrassing her...  and in the end they wound up claiming they all had a gangbang with her on the bus...
> ...



oh, boy. and how long ago was this (time frame)?
:/

this started in fun. but, perhaps it was better left undone.

did you witness this first hand? or was this a second hand story?
i think sometimes second hand stories get blown a little out of proportion, especially if there was a minor disagreement about something.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2003)

It was, hmmm lets see...4 years ago?  Maybe 3?

And yep... I was hanging out at the club that night...


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *It was, hmmm lets see...4 years ago?  Maybe 3?
> 
> And yep... I was hanging out at the club that night... *



just because you were hanging out at the club that night doesnt mean you actually witnessed all of the previous events. they could have all be told to you second hand after the fact. clubs/bars can get busy and there is a lot going on. 

i dont mean to question. just curious.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2003)

Nope... as I said before, I was there BEFORE the club opened hanging out with the DJ and his girlfriend, and I went out back to help her with the cases of water and SAW them harrassing her.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> * Another band you should all check out is Pig Face.  *



There is a great Remix by Pgface of Pigface and Evil Mothers called "Sick Asp F@#$"  I highly reccomend...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> *jazz, big band, classical! *



Classic Jazz or Newer Jazz?

I personally like Keiko Matsui, but a lot of classic Jazz people dont care for her...


----------



## OULobo (Aug 7, 2003)

That Hellfire story is f***ed up. Someone needs to slap some respect into these premadonnas. Who would've thought there was fratboy attitude in a band like that.

Anyone listen to Mindless Self-Indulgance?


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *and in the end they wound up claiming they all had a gangbang with her on the bus...
> *



First obvious problem with that story, is that it's hard to gang bang in a 15 passenger Van full of music gear.
EHC doesn't have a tour bus.

3-4 years ago? Ok I'm in the clear then.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 7, 2003)

Heh heh, hey, all I can say is I remember the situation, if not the details... I was THERE and saw it first hand, no lie man... YOU toured with em, you tell me, You never saw that kind of behaivor from em???


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 7, 2003)

This is a long one... 

I've seen incidents like that many times. The thing you mentioned that started was the condition of the venue. Each venue is faxed a copy of the technical rider by the booking agency, containing the minimum requirements for the band to play, days if not weeks ahead of the confirmed date.
The rider contains the neccessary equipment, including power output of the PA system, amount of free channels on the club mixer (a certain amount of the channels must be dedicated to EHC, and not for use by opening acts), amount of microphones needed, number of monitors needed, and number of stage hands to assist with load in and load out.
Many promoters will simply ignore this or assume the venue already has said items, resulting in us being really pissed off when we show up and see that the venue has a setup well below our minimum standards to perform. So we are faced with canceling the show at the last moment and not getting paid, or performing (and most likely sucking, because we can't hear ourselves on stage, or because the PA system cuts out), in order to get paid, we've had to kick the crap out of more than one promoter for trying to weasel out of paying us because we couldnt complete a set due to the condition of the venue's PA system.
In addition to this technical rider, the venue is also faxed a copy of the hospitality rider; which contains the items the venue must have on hand for the band. Such as: Drinks, food, changing area, etc. Many promoters will simply discard this rider (even though fulfilling it is in the contract) and try to bribe us with a 2 liter of coke and a pizza (that has actually happened). 
So showing up to a substandard venue with no food or drink, combined with the fact that the band has probably been driving numerous hours prior to arrival to make load in on time, only to get stuck debating whether or not to cancel the show can make for a very cranky and abrasive group of people. 
As for the gang bang rumor, well like I said it's hard to do that in a van. Its been my first hand experience though that the EHC does not need to make up stories of that nature, as it tends actually happen on a near regular basis while on tour.

The time frame you put it in puts me in the clear, as I had stepped down as Keyboardist in early 1998 and was uninvolved with the band until last year, so I can't tell you for sure what went down. I can however inquire as to whether or not Thomas, Rick, or Sabrina remember the incident, and see what they have to say about it.


OULobo- Not sure quite what to say to you there chief, other than that I'm sure EHC will return to Cleveland again some day.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *This is a long one...
> 
> I've seen incidents like that many times. The thing you mentioned that started was the condition of the venue. Each venue is faxed a copy of the technical rider by the booking agency, containing the minimum requirements for the band to play, days if not weeks ahead of the confirmed date.
> ...


Wow you are a member! Thats cool I'm star struck. And er, I guess "kiss the Goat" wasn't that bad. Perhaps I will give it another chance. "She's evil, She's evil, She's like a demon..."
My concert experiences consist of "Skinny Puppy" and thats about it as far as "industrial/Techno" I got to see the "Foo Fighters" for free because my friend is the base players brother. Nate the base player informed me that Spokane is just about the worst venue for rock band imaginable. I saw the lolapaluza with Snoop Dog about five years ago. I won't bore you with all the 70s bands I've seen.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 8, 2003)

Galvatron,
Hey, is that Picture "Sho Nuff"? Anyways I was wondering if you liked TKK and if you could list all the EHC albums so that I might possibly decide to purchase them in the future if given the names to ponder. Also, are you into PragaKhan at all. I have only one album "pragmatic" its cool but is it cool enough to buy more? That is the question. Lastly can you or anyone else tell me if Spinegrinder is a cool group. Once again I have trepidation about throwing around a lot of cash. I would download all the stuff but I'm about a negative white belt when it comes to the computer. I cant even figure out how to edit my profile for god sakes. So if you are in ehc that means you played the piano on "Queen of Sin". That song rocks.
Sean


----------



## OULobo (Aug 8, 2003)

Galvatron

Ain't no thing man, I'm always here, armed and ready, but on an apologetic note I sometimes let the mental picture get the best of me.  I may show up to the show if you play here, anyways; the Odeon or Beachland are quite the sheitholes to spend an evening in. I can't let the story hurt the music right. Still, its seems that a ton of bands seem to get rockstar ego really early, just cause a couple of groupies drop panties when they walk in the room, doesn't mean every girl at the show or in the venue is at their disposal. Like I said, it rings of fratboys thinking any girl at their party is theirs for the taking and if they don't get what they want they make up a story or two. Kinda like the guy at the bar who gets turned down and then says, "she must be a lesbian". I only feel a little better with my statements before because we seem to have an eyewitness to the event. I'll take back the premadonna comment and offer an apology for jumping the gun and typing with my veins hot, but if the story is valid, then some people do need to be slapped around.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 8, 2003)

Another funny band story...

The guys from "Disturbed" used to come into my store all the time (I used to run a place that sold Rock T's and clothing and stuff) before they were big and signed and stuff, asking me to play their Cds in the store and to hand out promo tapes and stickers...

I listened to their CD and told em, Nah, you guys arent ever gonna make it. 

OOPS. Heh heh.  Little did I know that Korn and It's Clones were gonna forge a whole new genre...


----------



## TKDman (Aug 8, 2003)

Anything and everything that is instrumental from bluegrass to heavy metal.

Anything with meaning in its words is good too.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 8, 2003)

VNV Nation, Assemblage 23, Icon of Coil, Flesh Field, Haujobb, Conjure One etc. on the Darkwave, EBM, Industrial tip.

DMX, Eminem, Mystikal etc. on the rap/hip-hop tip.

Pettidee, Third Day, Jennifer Knapp, Jars of Clay, Newsboys etc. on the God-centered tip.

Screaming Blue Messiahs, The Cure, The Buzzcocks, Black Flag, Fear, New Order, Love and Rockets, Bauhaus etc. on the "stuff I grew up on" tip.

Most classical, opera and vocal (love Bach, Beethoven, Shubert, Philip Glass, Lisa Gerard etc.)

Trance, Goa, Futurepop etc. in the dance catagory (do not enjoy breaks/beats)

The closest I come to enjoying Country music is Mary Chapin Carpenter and Lyle Lovett, neither of which I consider Country.

What's in my car right now?  VNV Nation, a compilation of Darkwave/EBM bands, a mix of danceclub stuff, The Doors Greatest Hits, Thursday, DMX, Eminem, some recent stuff (selections from the Daredevil soundtrack, N.E.R.D.), V.A.S.T. and Dead Prez.

Favorite vocalist:  Neil Diamond

Big ups to the Prince of Peace Bob Marley, more than a man...more than a legend.

That's just scratching the surface as I am drawing a blank within the confine's of my music-free office.

geoffrey


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Galvatron,
> Hey, is that Picture "Sho Nuff"? Anyways I was wondering if you liked TKK and if you could list all the EHC albums so that I might possibly decide to purchase them in the future if given the names to ponder. Also, are you into PragaKhan at all. I have only one album "pragmatic" its cool but is it cool enough to buy more? That is the question. Lastly can you or anyone else tell me if Spinegrinder is a cool group. Once again I have trepidation about throwing around a lot of cash. I would download all the stuff but I'm about a negative white belt when it comes to the computer. I cant even figure out how to edit my profile for god sakes. So if you are in ehc that means you played the piano on "Queen of Sin". That song rocks.
> Sean *



Yeh, it's sho'nuff.
I dig the old TKK stuff (Thomas from EHC was in TKK up until the making of "Sexplosion!"), but I think the newer TKK albums really bite.
Im not familiar with PragaKhan or Spinegrinder. 
The EHC albums are all listed at the EHC website (electrichell.com)
As far as 'queen of sin' goes, no that's not me. That was Shane Lassen (aka The Rev. Dr. Luv), the band's original keyboard player, who was killed in a car wreck back in january 1996. To tell you the truth, I never even bothered learning how to play that song, it was never on the setlist when I was in the band.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *, Black Flag,*



Is thats Post Rollins or While he was with them or both?

Rollins is somewhat of a hero to me... Ive seen him do spoken word 4 or five times... I personally felt black flag lacked somthing when they kicked him out...  

Kinda like Screeching Weasel without Ben Weasel... It didnt work for me.   I saw the  Dead Kenedy's tour without Jelo Biafra too... it also lacked somthing... 

Oh well.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *Yeh, it's sho'nuff.
> I dig the old TKK stuff (Thomas from EHC was in TKK up until the making of "Sexplosion!"), but I think the newer TKK albums really bite.
> Im not familiar with PragaKhan or Spinegrinder.
> ...


Hey, I checked out the sight. It seems you were one of the many keyboardists. Pragakhan is just LOA with a different singer; add some Revco people and you have Spinegrinder. I thought TKK got to Disco myself but I love that album with "Lucifer's Flower" on it. It is a must!


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 8, 2003)

Definitely with Rollins!  Black Flag was Henry Rollins, just as DK was Jello!
BTW, after reading your signature line, I haven't been able to get VNV Nation out of my head all day!
Also, if you think the guys in EHC are jerks, I can't imagine what you think of Al Jourgensen.  I ran with that whole crew for a while from the With Sympathy days to the Land of Rape and Honey, and Al became more of an *** with each passing year.  That was a good scene back then though.  Medusa's, Crobar....those were the days.

geoffrey


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 8, 2003)

TKD, I'm with you on this one.  Everything from bluegrass the metal if it isn't so busy that you can't enjoy it.  I also like blues, not all of it but B.B. King, Stevie Ray Vaughn and a lot of the delta blues are great.  I've been known to relax to chinese folk music and japanese flute on occasion.



> And technically Im a lot younger then Britney so Im allowed to be into her That way


Oh, the one liners I could have for this one.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Hey, I checked out the sight. It seems you were one of the many keyboardists. Pragakhan is just LOA with a different singer; add some Revco people and you have Spinegrinder. I thought TKK got to Disco myself but I love that album with "Lucifer's Flower" on it. It is a must! *



Yeah, EHC has had ALOT of drummers and keyboard players. 

I really hate the new TKK albums...alot.
"I see good spirits...and I see bad spirits", and "Confessions of a Knife" are classics though.
I've been on a nostalgic kick of listening to lots of Skinny Puppy lately, I'm blasting "Smothered Hope" as I type this 

Other stuff that I really like is: The Future Sound of London, Juno Reactor, Covenant, Front Line Assembly, Front 242 (the new 242 studio album ROCKS by the way), Aphex Twin, Prodigy, Underworld, and Haujobb.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *Yeah, EHC has had ALOT of drummers and keyboard players.
> 
> I really hate the new TKK albums...alot.
> ...


Galvatron,
cool I'll check out that front 242. I basicly havn't been buying records these days; i'll keep an eye out for some of those other bands in the used recrd section. I'm looking forward to CHECKING OUT THAT ELECTRONOMICON. Sorry didn't mean to yell I hit the caps button. I miss Skinny Puppy.


----------



## gojukylie (Aug 9, 2003)

I love all styles of music. I studied music composition for a few years and have been writing for about 5 - 6 years. I just cut a demo. I really enjoy light rock, counting crows are my favourate (just saw them in concert in Australia) and funk jazz (Direction in Groove (Australian band)). My music is Alanis Morriset orientated but mainly crows based stuff. Love to Jam.:cheers:


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks for the brief, but encompassing review of the new Front 242.  I've been wondering if it was worth the fifteen bucks.  I'll probably go get it today.

geoffrey


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Definitely with Rollins!  Black Flag was Henry Rollins, just as DK was Jello!
> BTW, after reading your signature line, I haven't been able to get VNV Nation out of my head all day!
> Also, if you think the guys in EHC are jerks, I can't imagine what you think of Al Jourgensen.  I ran with that whole crew for a while from the With Sympathy days to the Land of Rape and Honey, and Al became more of an *** with each passing year.  That was a good scene back then though.  Medusa's, Crobar....those were the days.
> ...



Weird... My Sig line is from Rosetta Stone...   

My one run in with Al Jourgansen was innocent enough... He was hanging out in the "Exit" on North Avenue.  We were at the bar and he came in and sat down two seats down from us... my buddy ordered him a drink and said "Hey, Names Howie" he shook his hand, and said "Al" took the drink, and walked away...

Crobar is SUCH a jock meatmarket now... its sad...
Heh heh

If you like industrial, I'd say check these guys out:

www.cruciforminjection.com

Pretty Damn Cool local Chicago band.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh... and for those Punk/Rockabilly fans near chicago...

Sex Pistols and Reverand Hortan Heat are playing the Aragon Ballroom August 29th...

Heh heh


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *So, we have a forum full of varied people, varied arts, cultures, and varied ages,
> 
> Im curious to know what types of music do everyone listen to???  Genre? Artists?
> ...





Alternative
Punk (* late 70's and early 80's *)
Rock
Classic Rock
Hair Band
Blues
Jazz

Classical
And Some Rap


No Country  Although I can turn down the volume and watch the female vocalists  

PS: You must have thought it ifrst about Britney. :rofl:


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 10, 2003)

Mostly...

Neo Soul
Hip Hop
Jazz
Cuban

... but I'll listen to anything funky.

some Faves include:

D'Angelo
Aretha Franklin
Mingus
Lauryn Hill
Jill Scott
Thelonious Monk
Roy Hardgrove
Angie Stone
James Brown
John Coltrane
Shina Ringo


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Alternative
> Punk (* late 70's and early 80's *)
> Rock
> ...


 come on now, when Johny Cash did the NIN song, you have to admit it was cool. Johny Cash is just plain cool. There is no getting around it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *come on now, when Johny Cash did the NIN song, you have to admit it was cool. Johny Cash is just plain cool. There is no getting around it. *



Well there is Country and then there is Country that sounds like the early to mid 70's POP.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 12, 2003)

I'll listen to a large variety of music.  I listen to classical, big band, 50's and 60's, rock, classic rock, Japanese stuffs (Yoko Kano), and a lot more that I can't think of.  But I definatley hate rap and all the Brittney Spears, Boy Band "crud."

Some people/bands I like:
Enya
The Beatles
The Who
KISS
Aerosmith
Yoko Kano
and more

Some Classical and modern day composers such as:
Bach
Beethoven
Handel
Howard Shore
and more


----------



## OULobo (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well there is Country and then there is Country that sounds like the early to mid 70's POP. *



yeah, I always like to think that real country is Patsy Kline (sp), Hank Sr., Loretta and Mr. Jones. Some of this recent stuff is just government sponsored mind control music. . . .I mean pop with a country twang.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *come on now, when Johny Cash did the NIN song, you have to admit it was cool. Johny Cash is just plain cool. There is no getting around it. *



Anyone who writes songs like Long Black Vale and Boy Named Sue has got to have a cool nasty tough streak in him. I mean come on, the guy wrote the lyric, "I killed a man in Reno, just to watch him die."


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> * "I killed a man in Reno, just to watch him die." *



I did that once.

Oh, Ahem.  Did I say that out loud? 

I hate to admit this, but I have been known to karaoke "Ring of Fire" from time to time, when I am drunk enough...


----------



## OULobo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I did that once.
> 
> Oh, Ahem.  Did I say that out loud?
> ...



I love the Social Dis cover of "Ring of Fire". Mike Ness knows how to put a Johnny Cash drawl on.


----------



## The 14th Style (Aug 22, 2003)

I will listen to pretty much any style of music as long as it has a guitar in it. Even Country.  
 Mostly, i'm into rock
I really like Metal Core
 And I absolutely LOVE
Emo-core!!

Poison the Well
Dead Poetic
From Autumn to Ashes
Destined to Fall
Underoath
The Beautiful Mistake
The Hobbes Fury
Blindside
Atreyu
And I can't forget, Thursday. They kick serious ***!


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 22, 2003)

My poison mostly consists of the female voice, there's just something about it...

Evanescence
Sarah McLachlan
Natalie Imbruglia
Jewel
Lisa Loeb

Also like dance music
4 Strings
Lasgo (though not too much in one sitting...)
Ian Van Dahl
Alice Deejay
other various trance songs

And some harder stuff
Spineshank
Fear Factory
Machine Head
Pantera

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

I've been downloading music all week.. burning CDs for sparring and such.. 
Lots of ozzy and anything from godsmack, metallica, etc.. 
now my daughter called me and asked me to burn her a few cds for her .. she's enrolled in Massage therapy in college and this ambient stuff I'm previewing is pretty.. but sooooo outta context   for sparring *G*


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I've been downloading music all week.. burning CDs for sparring and such..
> Lots of ozzy and anything from godsmack, metallica, etc..
> now my daughter called me and asked me to burn her a few cds for her .. she's enrolled in Massage therapy in college and this ambient stuff I'm previewing is pretty.. but sooooo outta context   for sparring *G* *



Tsk Tsk.

They just nailed another 261 people out here for that... better watch what you say or the thought police will come for you...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Tsk Tsk.
> 
> They just nailed another 261 people out here for that... better watch what you say or the thought police will come for you... *



*puts my invisiblity cloak on* 
hey I could very well be downloading them from a pay site now couldn't I :angel:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 10, 2003)

What I listen to the most is electronic music...Ibeza style. Electronica, House, Garage, Techno, etc.

I like Hard core also; Static X, System of the Down..

I like 60's and 70's Rock; Doors, Blue Oyster Cult

I like Some Rap; NAS, anything Wu-Tang Clan

I love Classical...when I am eating liver and a nice glass of Chianti (pththth) lol

I like Rock/alternative: Especially U2, Pearl Jam

I like New Age; Celtic Moods, Yanni

I like Folk Music; native American, Gypsie, Celtic

I Like punk and Irish Drinking tunes; Drop Kick Murphy's

I like to watch Shikira, Byonce', and Britney on mute. 

I think that about covers the basics...I like a lot more stuff, but ya know, it's hard to list it all!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I've been downloading music all week.. burning CDs for sparring and such..
> Lots of ozzy and anything from godsmack, metallica, etc..
> now my daughter called me and asked me to burn her a few cds for her .. she's enrolled in Massage therapy in college and this ambient stuff I'm previewing is pretty.. but sooooo outta context   for sparring *G* *



Beware the evil RIAA. Not even 12 yr. olds are immune to the hideous reckoning that awaits all who download. MMuuuuuwwwwwhhhhaaaaaaahhhhaaahhhhaaa. :EG:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Anyone who writes songs like Long Black Vale and Boy Named Sue has got to have a cool nasty tough streak in him. I mean come on, the guy wrote the lyric, "I killed a man in Reno, just to watch him die."



Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard, Johnny Paycheck were part of the "Outlaw" movement in country music.  Check out how much time they did in prison for things like armed robbery, assault and battery and so on and you'll see that they most definetly were not pretty boys put out there to sell records.  Hank Sr. drank himself to death at a very young age (died in the back of his car in Bluefield WV).  Most of the new country singers are indeed not worth listening to although there is an occasional newbie that's worth hearing....just can't think of one right now.

For those that aren't at all familiar with country Paycheck is the man that did "Take this job and shove it."


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Beware the evil RIAA. Not even 12 yr. olds are immune to the hideous reckoning that awaits all who download. MMuuuuuwwwwwhhhhaaaaaaahhhhaaahhhhaaa. :EG: *



*wonders if I got a vaccination against that thingy .. *twitches~!!!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard, Johnny Paycheck were part of the "Outlaw" movement in country music.  Check out how much time they did in prison for things like armed robbery, assault and battery and so on and you'll see that they most definetly were not pretty boys put out there to sell records.  Hank Sr. drank himself to death at a very young age (died in the back of his car in Bluefield WV).  Most of the new country singers are indeed not worth listening to although there is an occasional newbie that's worth hearing....just can't think of one right now.
> 
> For those that aren't at all familiar with country Paycheck is the man that did "Take this job and shove it." *



I was raised on the legend of the lost highway brother. Hank Sr. is the blood of a true country boy.  As for the rest, didn't paycheck shoot and kill a guy in a bar and get sent to prison for it?


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2003)

Paycheck spent 2 years in the brig for assaulting an officer while in the navy, was convicted of forging checks, slander of an airline stewardess, starting a fight on an airplane and, yes, he did spend 2 years in prison for shooting a man in a barroom brawl in Ohio.  He didn't kill the man in the bar.... just winged him.

p.s.  My favorite Paycheck song:  Old Violin.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 11, 2003)

http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2003/9/5/05113/70314


----------



## Kroy (Sep 17, 2003)

Depends on the mood I guess. Training, driving, resting and nookie all need different music.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Training, driving, resting and nookie all need different music.


 Yeah, you have a point.  I just can't seem to drive with Barry White on the radio and training music in the bedroom means someone is gonna get hurt. "No!! Honey, you can't do shihonage with that!!":rofl:


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 17, 2003)

I listen to mostly blackmetal/deathmetal

Dark funeral
Satryricon
Cannibal Corpse
Paramecium
Catherdral
Dark Throne
Incantation
Immolation
Deicide
Bathory
Morbid Angel
Destroyer666
Bestial Warlust
just to name a few

Some 80's metal..
early Slayer
early Metallica
some King Diamond and Merciful Fate

Some early punk
Circle Jerks
Black Flag
Misifts

Some classical music

Musical dislikes
nearly everything on MTV,country,rap,hip-hop,pop,nu-metal,pop "punk",country,tejano.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Yeah, you have a point.  I just can't seem to drive with Barry White on the radio and training music in the bedroom means someone is gonna get hurt. "No!! Honey, you can't do shihonage with that!!":rofl: *



Ouch! Well its better than kotageish.


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 17, 2003)

Let's see......Music I listen to alot:

Pearl Jam
Jane's Addiction
Nirvana
Porno for Pyros
Led Zeppelin
Rage Against the Machine
Soundgarden
AudioSlave
Incubus
Stone Temple Piolts
the Ramones
Sublime
U2
the Clash
the Grateful Dead
Black Sabbath(only with Ozzy)
Screamin' Trees
the Who
Primus
Jimi Hendrixx
the Beastie Boys
Talking Heads
Neil Young
Mudhoney
Sonic Youth
the Police
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Bruce Springsteen
the Beatles

and many many more.....Sorry for the long list. Gotta love music.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

I got another John Mayer CD for my birthday!


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Feb 13, 2007)

a great place for metalheads of all stripes:

http://www.homiciderocker.com/newindex.html

join the forum! http://www.homiciderocker.com/forum/

I was always a fan of the heavy, but mostly only knew of the mainstream stuff - black sabbath, iron maiden, judas priest, etc.

I recently got turned on to a wider variety: Sonata Arctica, Stratovarious, Children of Bodom, Doro, Dream Theater, In Flames, . . . 

it has revived my love of the genre!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 13, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Im curious to know what types of music do everyone listen to??? Genre? Artists?
> 
> Are you a Marley Fan? A Parrothead? Goth? Into Brittney Spears (Not that way you pervs)...


 
My favorite genre of music is Black Metal. As far as bands go... lately I've been listening to a lot of old Bathory, Carpathian Forest, and Emperor. I'm also really into Darkthrone, Dimmu Borgir, and Satyricon. That being said, I listen to a lot of different artists. I love Radiohead and Bob Marley, for example. Some form of heavy metal will always be my favorite, but I've become more open minded as I've gotten older.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 13, 2007)

OULobo said:


> Here's a question, what is everyone's guilty pleasure music? Although I sometimes have a hard admitting it I love DMB/David Grey/John Mayer.
> 
> :uhoh:


 
Abba. Now kill me quickly, I can't stand the shame.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 13, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> KMFDM Rules...
> 
> Here's my list o' some favoirites in no particular order:
> 
> ...


 
What the hell? None of you industrial fans are mentioning Fetus, Leaether Strip, or Klute? Get out from under your rocks!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 13, 2007)

me I listen to alot of different styles of music. latley I have been listing to 

christian rock music it keeps me relaxed and has good meanings.


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2007)

I listen to everything from Dave Matthews, To Nas to beethoven, to prodigy, to metallica, to led zeppelin, to louis armstrong, to the beatles, frank sinatra, the eagles, the cure, indie bands, slipknot, 80s pop, j-po/rock. to just about anything and everything.

I listen to literally every genre.


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know if I have responded here, and I'm too tired to search through the thread, but METAL!  Black Sabbath to SOME of the new metal acts...Also, blues, some jazz, and classic rock...


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 16, 2007)

Good lord, reading through this thread has made me feel old :lol:!

At almost every post I'm either going "Who?!" or "I'd rather commit seppuku with a wooden spoon than listen to that!" .

I'm very 'old school' with my music ... I would say that an off-the-top-of-my-head top ten list of favoured bands would be (in no particular order):

Black Sabbath
Whitesnake
Rainbow
Deep Purple
Led Zeppelin
Yes
Genesis
Pink Floyd
Tangerine Dream
Rush

That's only a handful of the bands that I love, there are many more but I just reached in and plucked out ten.  I could mention the AOR crowd perhaps?  You know, Journey, Foreigner, REO Speedwagon, Bachman Turner Overdrive.  Then there's the more folk or blues inspired ensembles like Heart, Bad Company, Free or Focus.

For those thinking "Who?!" or "I rather ... etc " please bear in mind that I grew up through the flowering of rock and still think of Van Halen as 'noobies' - it's almost as if I have a yardstick that proclaims as truth that if you didn't start out in the 60's (early 70's at the latest) then you're on a losing wicket .

Beyond that, I have a passion for the Blues (I've been a guitar player since my 'teens) and have always listened to the classical works (the blood-and-thunder composers such as Beethoven, Wagner, Holst and Tchaikovsky being my favourites).

Guilty pleasures?  In common with many, I have to say Abba - more precisely Agnetta Felkskog's solo work (she was the 'blond one' for our younger viewers ).


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 16, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Good lord, reading through this thread has made me feel old :lol:!
> 
> I'm very 'old school' with my music ... I would say that an off-the-top-of-my-head top ten list of favoured bands would be (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


 
Hey, no need to feel old. I'm 31 (that feels young to me) and I dig a lot of the bands you mentioned. Black Sabbath (awesome), Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, and Rush have all stood the test of time. As far as guilty pleasures, check out post #89. We have the same problem with musical taste


----------

